# My (Very Ambitious) First Build, Complete Picstory! Instant Gratification FTW!



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

So before I get to the pics, heres a bit of backstory. Ever since getting a co-op placement at a local music store (Cosmo Music in Richmond Hill) doing guitar repair in the 11th grade, I have wanted to build my own guitar. Many moons later, I began full-time employment at Long & McQuade where I met Allen Hunter (Dendroaspis on here) of AVH guitar repair (back then he was the tech guru at the North York store) and he told me about the local luthier Tony Karol of Karol Guitars in Mississauga (Karol Custom Guitars) who takes on students. So I enrolled with Tony and in October of 2009 I started building my very first guitar. I broke my ankle in early 2010 (beerbogganing at Christie Pitts Park in Toronto) which sidelined the project for a few months, but almost two years after beginning it has finally been finished (minus a few minor tweaks to be detailed at the end of this post) and Im very happy with the final result. Anyways, here are the specs:

Woods:&#8232;Curly Maple/Purple Heart neck log
Korina body wings (my nod to Ted McCarty and the 1958 explorers)
African Blackwood fingerboard, truss rod cover, and body tip
Spalted Maple top and headstock veneer

Electronics:&#8232;Lundgren M8, Q-Tuner BL-5 Pickups
Vol/Tone Concentric controls for each pickup
Sprague .47 orange drop caps

Measurements:&#8232;28.44 scale length (its a Martin acoustic with a couple frets added on towards the nut end, hence the strange number)
Weight: really fucking heavy
Size: really fucking big
Awesomeness: Really fucking awesome

Other:
Graphtech nut (soon to be replaced with a bone nut)&#8232;Gotoh 21:1 Delta locking tuners
Schaller straploks
Bridge Pickup ring handmade by Dendroaspis a hell of a long time ago, and was originally on his 2228 once upon a time
Tuned half step down using Ernie Ball Coated/Titanium/RPS/whatever 9-46 + 59 + 74

Pic Time!!!


































































Truss Rod + Carbon Fibre Rods




















Black Lab too lazy to get out of the way of wood shavings...






20 pic/post limit means next post will be up in a few...


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

If I remember correctly, there were upwards of 20 clamps on the body here. It weighed well over 50 kilos with all that.





I had short hair when this project started...































Part three coming up...


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

I had to pour so much CA glue onto that spalted maple to solidify it, the fumes burned out my nosehairs... (notice the lengthening hair...)




























































This is the file I used to get the rough shape for the neck. It's intended purpose is to file horse hooves. Seriously.










Size comparison between my build and my RG2228
















Part four coming up...


----------



## geofreesun (Apr 24, 2011)

well done sir! pure gorgeous!


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

A black lab sitting on a chocolate lab's head. Sweet.





I had to build my string retainer bar from scratch aluminum since I didn't know where I could source it from. I'm going to be powder-coating it black in a week or two. Darren, if you're reading this, I'd love to know where you got those custom made bars you used for Misha's javelin.










Started applying tung oil to the neck










French Polishing the cavity covers































Part five coming atcha...


----------



## JamesM (Apr 24, 2011)

First build?! You fuckin liar!


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

The guy who built this case for me exclaimed upon pickup:
"Alternating purple and orange panels? This is the ugliest fucking case I've ever built in my life"
"Ya, well if anyone tries to walk off with it, I'll know!"















There is my case sitting next to the RG2228. Gives you an idea of the sheer massiveness of the thing. Hence the wheels.


















































My ERG family pic! (On authentic 1977 Star Wars bedsheet, courtesy of my gf... awesome!)






Well there it is folks, if anyone has any questions, I'd love to answer them. If you want to see more pics (these are just a select few), let me know what you want to see and I'll see if I've got one.

There are still a couple things left to do, first I want to replace the graphtech nut with a bone nut and secondly, I need to work on the neck shape some more. When carving the neck, I was very worried about tuning stability (despite carbon reinforecement rods, opposing maple grains, extended scale, locking tuners, etc) so I didn't make it quite as thin as I would have liked. However I have had it strung up for a couple weeks now and I still haven't even activated he truss rod... it's just sitting at zero. So I think it's safe to say that I can take some wood away and make it a little more comfortable. That's the great part about the tung oil neck finish, I can always just slap some more on!


----------



## Sebastian (Apr 24, 2011)

That looks amazing! Great looking wood, really cool inlay.
wow... just wow!


----------



## tybro7 (Apr 24, 2011)

thats is F***ING AMAZING MAN!!!!! WOW!!!


----------



## adrock (Apr 24, 2011)

nice!!


----------



## Curt (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy shit, dude!

That is probably the sickest 8 string i've ever seen! I wish I had the kind of knowledge and tools to do this with.


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

Sebastian said:


> That looks amazing! Great looking wood, really cool inlay.
> wow... just wow!



Thanks dude! The inlay is actually a design I made in the eleventh grade, which I got tattooed on me a couple years ago. I really love it, so it ended up on the guitar.



Tybro7 said:


> thats is F***ING AMAZING MAN!!!!! WOW!!!



Thanks man! Much appreciated!



Curt said:


> Holy shit, dude!
> 
> That is probably the sickest 8 string i've ever seen! I wish I had the kind of knowledge and tools to do this with.


Thanks man! Just do some snooping around to see if there are any local luthiers in your area. A lot of them don't make enough money to live off their instruments by themselves, so some will take on students. There is no way I would have been able to accomplish this without all the help I got from Tony Karol, and access to his awesome workshop


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 24, 2011)

That is insane! Man, you've got me majorly GAS-ing for my guitar that i'm gonna start on soon! Make another!!!


----------



## Empryrean (Apr 24, 2011)

thats really amazing work there man! I needa find a local lutheir stat!


----------



## SD83 (Apr 24, 2011)

Epic guitar is epic... impressive work in all parts. The case however... weird color choice.


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Absolutely incredible work man, there are so few things on that guitar that I'd choose myself, and yet it's still immensely appealing - great stuff! One of the things I definitely would choose is that stunning spalt - love it when you get an almost cartoonish figure like that.


----------



## Hollowway (Apr 24, 2011)

Good God that's amazing! I've seen a lot of builds on here, but you hit that one out of the park.


----------



## Razzy (Apr 24, 2011)

That thing is drop dead gorgeous, dude. Can you post pics of the backside? All the pics of the back you've posted are before it was complete. I'd like to see what your cavity covers and neck joint and everything look like.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2011)

Large guitar is large.


----------



## ROAR (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy. 
Fucking.
Shit...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 24, 2011)

This is fucking unreal.

what the FUCK do you do for your day job?
NEVER MIND. QUIT IT.

NOW.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Apr 24, 2011)

anthonyferguson said:


> This is fucking unreal.
> 
> what the FUCK do you do for your day job?
> NEVER MIND. QUIT IT.
> ...



Not to discredit the OP but you'd need to make an extremely playable guitar before you make such a pivotal decision


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 24, 2011)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Not to discredit the OP but you'd need to make an extremely playable guitar before you make such a pivotal decision



Ok maybe a bit hasty... It does look fabulous though.


----------



## UnderTheSign (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow, nice job. Love the way all the wood grain just popped when you oiled it.
Nice and clean inlay, too.


----------



## Solstafir (Apr 24, 2011)

A) how much does it weight?  
B) what does it sound like? viideooooooosss!!


----------



## cyprian0810 (Apr 24, 2011)

This may be a noob question: 

Why did you route two channels in the neck on either side of the truss rod route?

Thanks,
Gordon


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 24, 2011)

That's really incredible man. Awesome first build!


----------



## sk3ks1s (Apr 24, 2011)

Bravo sir.


----------



## MaxStatic (Apr 24, 2011)

My eyes were in no way prepared to view such awesomeness this morning. I feel they have ruptured some vital organ in my brain.


----------



## possumkiller (Apr 24, 2011)

cyprian0810 said:


> This may be a noob question:
> 
> Why did you route two channels in the neck on either side of the truss rod route?
> 
> ...


 
Carbon fibre reinforcement rods.


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 24, 2011)

SD83 said:


> Epic guitar is epic... impressive work in all parts. The case however... weird color choice.


True enough. They're my favourite colours for some weird reason and I knew they would stand out like crazy, so I said hey, why not? I'm a bit eccentri like that I guess.



Fred said:


> Absolutely incredible work man, there are so few things on that guitar that I'd choose myself, and yet it's still immensely appealing - great stuff! One of the things I definitely would choose is that stunning spalt - love it when you get an almost cartoonish figure like that.


Ya I dig that little "ghost" figure I have embedded in there. I'll upload a closeup of him



Razzy said:


> That thing is drop dead gorgeous, dude. Can you post pics of the backside? All the pics of the back you've posted are before it was complete. I'd like to see what your cavity covers and neck joint and everything look like.


On the way!



anthonyferguson said:


> This is fucking unreal.
> 
> what the FUCK do you do for your day job?
> NEVER MIND. QUIT IT.
> ...


I work as a part time guitar tech for Long & McQuade. Although lately, work has been drying up a tad. If anyone lives in the GTA, feel free to go to the Bloor or North York store and advocate on my behalf for them to give me more shifts! 



CrushingAnvil said:


> Not to discredit the OP but you'd need to make an extremely playable guitar before you make such a pivotal decision


This is very true. To be fair, this is an extremely playable guitar, and I was very patient with all aspects of the construction, so it did turn out very well. However I had access to a very well equipped shop as well as an excellent wealth of luthiery knowledge (Tony Karol) which helped more than I can say.



Solstafir said:


> A) how much does it weight?
> what does it sound like? viideooooooosss!!


It weighs 14 pounds without the case. Not light. Hopefully once I take the neck down a tad it will be a bit lighter.
I don't have any vids yet, hopefully soon. Apparently I'm going to be interviewed for a TV miniseries called "guitar picks", which talks to musicians, guitar collectors, builders, etc. about their love for guitars and instruments that mean a lot to them. I'm going to be talking a lot about ERGs and whatnot, since most people just want to talk about their old Gibsons. I'll give ss.org a shoutout . I'll keep everyone updated with how that develops. We're filming on Monday.



possumkiller said:


> Carbon fibre reinforcement rods.


^This






Here's my Spalted Ghost (Spalty the Djenty Ghost?)




















The guitar's name is Inga. The cat's name is Darth Vader. Seriously.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 24, 2011)

Fucking sick.


----------



## adrock (Apr 24, 2011)

Totem_37 said:


> It weighs 14 pounds without the case. Not light......



what a beast!!


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Apr 24, 2011)

I Love that more and more people are making their own instruments on here!

I think it's that so many people see others building on here that they don't feel too frightened to start out. If there were 1 or 2 builders it may be different. But ss.org has like 20 builders now  (some for personal use and some to try and sell)


----------



## technomancer (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow that turned out fantastic 

Though at 14lbs, man my shoulder aches just thinking about it


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 24, 2011)

HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST HOLY JESUS CHRIST 

>Explorers are my favourite body shape
>I'm saving for an 8
>No pictures or evidence of 8-string explorers exist
>You've built one and it looks amazing
>mfw


----------



## BlackMastodon (Apr 24, 2011)

A. Maz. Ing first build!!!!!! I can't even begin to describe how awesome the inlay work on the trussrod cover and fretboard are! And that flame on the neck!! I still can't believe this is your first build. And those bed sheets?!?! SUPER jealous. You're going places man, we need more.


----------



## yellowv (Apr 24, 2011)

Man that thing is sick in every god damn way possible. Awesome work.


----------



## TomParenteau (Apr 24, 2011)

That's "really fucking awesome!"


----------



## AVH (Apr 24, 2011)

That's my buddy, and former co-workers _amazing_ build right there folks! That weighs about the same as or close to a double neck. 





Captain Shoggoth said:


> >No pictures or evidence of 8-string explorers exist



Not true. I have a pic of Mårten Hagstrom's LACS Destroyer/Futura 8, and I can assure you, it does indeed exist.


----------



## insaneshawnlane (Apr 24, 2011)

wow........... I'm not a big fan of the shape (strat/super-strat is all I like) but the wood.........

Seriously, fantastic work.


----------



## Beardyman (Apr 24, 2011)

Sweet baby lord jesus. Incredible, and super clean work. Lovee the wood choice, but i'm cringing thinking about slinging that axe. 14 lbs?!


----------



## scherzo1928 (Apr 24, 2011)

Holy balls man, you just won the "best first axe ever" award.


----------



## drezdin (Apr 24, 2011)

Wow. I'm on my second build and it is crap. This is just awesome


----------



## abadonae (Apr 24, 2011)

Dude its gotta be said...this is the most impressive build i've personally ever seen on here, for someone who hasn't said they're an official luthier, claims its there first ever build, that is outstanding.

I've always like the explorer shape but worried how it would look as an 8, however that thing is stunning, the kelly style headstock is just perfect for it as well. 

The spalted maple and all the little things you've done/added to it just work and come together to make a thing of absolute beauty. Outstanding work man, i honestly hope to see more from you one day


----------



## Fred (Apr 24, 2011)

Totem_37 said:


> Ya I dig that little "ghost" figure I have embedded in there. I'll upload a closeup of him
> 
> It weighs 14 pounds without the case. Not light. Hopefully once I take the neck down a tad it will be a bit lighter.



Haha, I hadn't clocked that figure first time round - looks like Psyduck.

Also, 14lb isn't all that bad - the 30" 8-string I had for a year or so was 20lb before the guy I sold it to tried to even out the neck dive by adding a lump of lead to the control cavity, bringing it up to 23lb... That thing was beastly.


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Apr 24, 2011)

Dendroaspis said:


> Not true. I have a pic of Mårten Hagstrom's LACS Destroyer/Futura 8, and I can assure you, it does indeed exist.



Can I see?


----------



## Spence (Apr 24, 2011)

Explorer + 8 String = WIN

Its a gorgeous guitar


----------



## JerkyChid (Apr 24, 2011)

HOLY SHIT THAT'S AWESOME!!!


----------



## leandroab (Apr 24, 2011)

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUCK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Totem_37 (Apr 25, 2011)

abadonae said:


> Dude its gotta be said...this is the most impressive build i've personally ever seen on here, for someone who hasn't said they're an official luthier, claims its there first ever build, that is outstanding.
> 
> I've always like the explorer shape but worried how it would look as an 8, however that thing is stunning, the kelly style headstock is just perfect for it as well.
> 
> The spalted maple and all the little things you've done/added to it just work and come together to make a thing of absolute beauty. Outstanding work man, i honestly hope to see more from you one day



Thanks dude! I really appreciate that! Hopefully one day I will be a full on luthier, but for now I'm just a journeyman. It is my first build, though I have lots of experience with repairs and mods.

Re: the explorer shape... I needed to scale up the body so it wouldn't look silly with the huge neck (both in length and width). The headstock was inspired by James Hetfield's KL Explorer. That's always been one of my very favourite guitars, and I was just itching to turn that sucker into an 8-string.

I hope to be able to keep putting stuff out there! Thanks again for the kind words all!


----------



## jay133 (Apr 25, 2011)

Well, man, i think you trolling us, because this thing is too good and cool for the first buil)) Just joking, but we have to see some videos as with it as soon as possible))


----------



## ivancic1al (Apr 25, 2011)

That guitar looks extraordinary! Great job, it turned out very well.


----------



## Daemon (Apr 25, 2011)

Really great job dude !


----------



## MetalBuddah (Apr 25, 2011)

That spalted top is astounding!!! Amazing build!

Please make a vid


----------



## josh pelican (Apr 25, 2011)

I hate the shape, but the wood is fucking perfect.


----------



## Corpsegrinder88 (Apr 26, 2011)

That turned out so tits... Man what's next? And great choice on the q tuner! They are awesome pups..


----------



## Razzy (Apr 26, 2011)

That is NASTY in all the right ways!


----------



## noob_pwn (Apr 26, 2011)




----------



## Jontain (Apr 26, 2011)

wow, really sweet build man.


----------



## Subz (Apr 26, 2011)

Fucking amazing!


----------



## Totem_37 (Jul 6, 2011)

I FINALLY got around to taking a couple crappy iphone vids of the guitar. Kyle McKnight (formerly of Threat Signal) was over the other day and I put it in his hands to fool around with and we plugged it into his axe-fx and it was awesome. Anyways, here it is.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 6, 2011)

God that guitar is fucking gigantic.


----------



## Totem_37 (Jul 7, 2011)

It is really really really big. But it sounds like it too, so it's okay


----------



## Goatchrist (Jul 7, 2011)

Nice cat, weird dogs, badass Starwars bedsheet!









Btw. Your a fucking great luthier!


----------



## simonXsludge (Jul 7, 2011)

that spalt is killing me, dude! so lovely. i'm not hugely feeling the shape, but your work is outstanding. keep it up!


----------



## youheardme (Jul 7, 2011)

For your first build this is insane. I would love to do something like this.

I wish the spalt went all the way over the top instead of that black part on the corner... Still deadly tho.

Keep it up man


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 7, 2011)

sorry, edited the post to what it is below...


----------



## Kamikaze7 (Jul 7, 2011)

anthonyferguson said:


> This is fucking unreal.
> 
> what the FUCK do you do for your day job?
> NEVER MIND. QUIT IT.
> ...



It would be something to consider though, starting to custom-make guitars for sale... If you can do work like this, I'm sure you'd have people lined up to get something this nasty!!!



MaxStatic said:


> My eyes were in no way prepared to view such awesomeness this morning. I feel they have ruptured some vital organ in my brain.



I agree with this... I was in no way, shape or form expecting anything like this... This is yet onother one of those that should go for GOTM, along with the UV88MC build that's underway. Both of these are the most EPIC thing EVER!!!



Captain Shoggoth said:


> Can I see?



In reference to seeing Marten's Destroyer 8-string, yes. I'd like to see that as well... But I have a good feeling that this will blow it out of the water...



noob_pwn said:


>



^Pretty much what I did after seeing this beast... 



Goatchrist said:


> Nice cat, weird dogs, badass Starwars bedsheet!
> 
> Btw. Your a fucking great luthier!



Agreed to both... I wish I was half as talented, had the cash for the wood and the tools and had the place to do that... This automatically will trump anything I could ever do. Very nice work man, nice axe to show for it. Everything about it is perfect. Congrats and good luck with it!

Oh, and I think this would be the best thing to describe this guitar:


----------



## Dead Undead (Jul 7, 2011)

Totem_37 said:


> It is really really really big. But it sounds like it too, so it's okay


I really can't dig the size of a regular Explorer. I love the shape but it just feels kinda dinky in my hands.
I'd love to try an Explorer that size though.
If you do open up shop as a luthier, you'll definitely be getting some work from here.

That guitar is... stunning to say the least. Sorry if I sound underwhelmed, I'm just... speechless from looking at something that awesome.


----------



## demigod (Jul 7, 2011)

Dude that thing is massive!! And you have an RG2228....GAS
Very nice dude very nice indeed.


----------



## TimSE (Jul 7, 2011)

Holy fucking shit. that is all


----------



## flo (Jul 7, 2011)

Incredible woodworking skills man! 

That was indeed the best first guitar anyone has ever built, it's gorgeous! But seeing that case, I'm glad you didn't try to stain the axe, gosh that's awful


----------



## Johnmar (Mar 27, 2012)

Can you build me one,I will pay you money.One 7string superstrat.


----------



## ImBCRichBitch (Mar 27, 2012)

Those are amazing! ...... oh and...... i guess the guitars are nice too..... XD (star wars nerd here) Very nice build. looks epic. and dat case..... is the same colors as my favorite college football team lol


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 27, 2012)

This surely looks nice! I'll join in on the "amazing build" choir...I cannot help wonder about that black tip though...it's the only thing that kinda sets me off. Any purpose, other than visual?...With some imagination (and some laming) it makes it look like Pikachu? 
Good call on the case on wheels mate!


----------



## skeels (Mar 27, 2012)

How did I miss this?

Totally
Freaking
Amazifying


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Mar 27, 2012)

Sick build, but what is that headstock? I keep seeing it and I'm curious. Looks awesome.


----------



## Metal_Webb (Mar 27, 2012)

It's a sick build and an awesome guitar.

But.


----------



## Faine (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow, very impressive spalt maple top! Love the finish ! Good job man!


----------



## aaron_rose (Mar 27, 2012)

Super good ! Love the headstock, when I saw the early pics of it on paper I cringed but it looks awesome and brings balance the guitar least to my eye. real gnar \m/


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Mar 28, 2012)

it doesnt look like it should be tuned above LOW C# 
i would love to try that thing, i love big guitars


----------



## Levi79 (Mar 28, 2012)

Wow. Very, very nice work dude. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## IkarusOnFire (Mar 29, 2012)

iRaiseTheDead said:


> Sick build, but what is that headstock? I keep seeing it and I'm curious. Looks awesome.



It looks very much like a take on the Ken Lawrence headstock: (does super expensive stuff, think James Hetfield custom explorer)


----------



## Ironbird (Mar 29, 2012)

Good thing this was necrobumped...if it wasn't, I probably wouldn't have seen only the most amazing Explorer build in the history of mankind!


----------



## JStraitiff (Mar 29, 2012)

holy shit. Nice. That thing is huge. Im disappointed that its an explorer though lol


----------



## SilentCartographer (Mar 2, 2015)

Righteous! Also sweet blankey


----------



## OWHall (Mar 2, 2015)

For a brief moment in your second post I thought the calculator was inlayed into the back of the body


----------



## Hywel (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## Renkenstein (Mar 2, 2015)

Hell of a job, man. That girl's a beaut!


Edit* Just noticed this was turbo-necro. Did OP build anymore since this one?


----------



## Slunk Dragon (Mar 3, 2015)

This was a dearly-needed necrobump. Oh my LORD my GAS senses are on overload.

How many newborns do I have to sacrifice to have luthier skills as good as that?


----------



## Simic (Mar 3, 2015)

Amazing build right there. Dat neck. Also this thing is freaking huge o_o


----------



## electriceye (Mar 3, 2015)

That really is amazing. Beautiful creation. RE: the weight. Any reason you didn't chamber the hell out of it?


----------



## BlackMastodon (Mar 3, 2015)

I like how this was the second necrobump for this thread.


----------



## vkw619 (Mar 4, 2015)

BlackMastodon said:


> I like how this was the second necrobump for this thread.



So glad it happened though. I've never been an explorer fan but my god this thing is GORGEOUS!


----------



## Totem_37 (Mar 7, 2015)

Haha appreciate the necro-bump love folks!

For the record, (as stated in the OP) this was indeed my first build, but I did it under the tutelage of Tony Karol of Karol Guitars in Mississauga, Ontario. That being said, I have been working as a guitar repair tech for eleven years, and have been running my own repair business (Hanff Guitar Repair) since 2011. I've worked under some pretty heavy repair techs, including Allen Hunter (AVH Guitar Repair - Dendroaspis on here), so I'm not exactly green when it comes to this stuff.

Within the next week or two, my band (Earth's Yellow Sun - www.facebook.com/earthsyellowsun) will be releasing a couple live vids on youtube including a cover of Now You've Seen the Butcher by Deftones where I'm playing this bad boy. So hold tight, and there will be some live footy real soon!

Thanks again for all the love!!!


----------



## Totem_37 (Mar 30, 2015)

Okay, as promised, here's a live vid of my band, Earth's Yellow Sun playing You've Seen the Butcher by Deftones. Featuring Adam Matthews of Intandem and Third Eye Open - A Tribute to Tool on Lead Vox. My other guitar player is playing an M80M prototype on loan from Allen Hunter (Dendroaspis) of AVH Guitar Repair that was given to him by Frederik himself. Check it out! Hope ya dig!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCw-NxmivRM&feature=youtu.be


----------



## metallidude3 (Mar 30, 2015)

I don't know how I missed this, years ago. But this is spectacular!


----------



## Metaldestroyerdennis (Apr 3, 2015)

Totem_37 said:


> Okay, as promised, here's a live vid of my band, Earth's Yellow Sun playing You've Seen the Butcher by Deftones. Featuring Adam Matthews of Intandem and Third Eye Open - A Tribute to Tool on Lead Vox. My other guitar player is playing an M80M prototype on loan from Allen Hunter (Dendroaspis) of AVH Guitar Repair that was given to him by Frederik himself. Check it out! Hope ya dig!




HO. LY. SH*T.

Edit: remove the "s" in https:// to embed YouTube videos


----------



## Blue1970Cutlass (Apr 3, 2015)

I too am glad this got necrobumped - I fvcking love explorers & missed this one the first time around!


----------

